# Texas Hillbilly



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 7, 2007)

Howdy folks...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Hope to learn me some bbq tricks on here.


----------



## meowey (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you are here.  This is the place to learn.  Ask lots of questions, and the friendly folks here at SMF will make answer.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## illini (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome *outlaw 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
The SMF is the place to be for new tricks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Get yourself a library card and do some reading, you can't miss!!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome Outlaw,
        this is the place to be, lot of great folks here alway`s ready to help out pull up a chair & enjoy !! don`t forget to share


----------



## naplesroo (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Outlaw, Welcome! You can definately learn lots of 'tricks' here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad you joined us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Check out the 5 day e-course, lots of basic good info.  Link is on the left hand column.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard outlaw.


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Outlawâ€¦glad ta make your acquaintance, youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll find a enlightening time to be had amongst us and weâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re anxious to learn what you can offer up. Please enjoy your time with us!


----------



## short one (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Outlaw. Don't be afraid to ask questions there's a lot of helpful folks around here. Post pictures if you can, we like food pictures. Looks like Up in Smoke is salivating heavily from all the pics. welcome Steve


----------



## billclarkson (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, and i hope you find all the info you want or need.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Outlaw...glad your here..


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome MCO -

We can give you so much info it'll make your head spin! Anything in particular your wanting to learn first?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Outlaw.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF or BBQ 101.


----------



## msmith (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum outlaw


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## ultramag (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF MoutainCityOutlaw!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 8, 2007)

welcome to SMF, from a fellow texan. any questions, just ask.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to the smokyest place in cyberspace. Any smoking secrets you care to share will be soaked up and immediately put to use by the folks herebouts. If you need to know ANYTHING throw it out there. Someone here will have what you need, or at least a good solid opinion on it. Enjoy!


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 8, 2007)

I would just like to thank all of you for such a warm welcome.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF MountainCityOutlaw. Glad you're here. What are you smoking with? Looking forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a self built trailer pit I use for comps or bigger events. Its an older one and needs a new firebox. I have a charbroil h2o that I play with when bored. Put out some decent que on both. Always in to trying new bbq things. To see if I can get a leg up.


----------



## cheech (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard,

Please check out Jeff's 5 day course

Share with us what type of smoker you have, what you like to smoke etc

Love to be able to learn from you as you learn from us


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 9, 2007)

I love to smoke ribs, brisket, bison, chickens, peppers, fatties,sausage. Onions and what ever I think is a good thing to put on the pit.


----------

